# Sudden death in healthy goats



## LauraEA (Apr 23, 2018)

So about 3 weeks ago we lost a 8 month old doeling suddenly. She was acting fine up until the day before she died. She seemed slightly lethargic the day before she died, but otherwise fine. The next day she was dead. We gave all the other goats a probiotic bolis and re-vaccinated for CDT. None of the goats were over due, but we re-vaccinated as a precaution. My buck was given the probiotic, but was not re-vaccinated because I didn't have anyone to help me and he is very strong and uncooperative. But again, he was not overdue. We cut out grain and provided free choice high quality hay to everyone. Previously they were given both hay and grain, but fearing that she could have had overeating disease, we cut out the grain. All goats have excellent shelter and water/hay 24/7. Today my 3 year old buck who has an excellent body condition and has never acted sick suddenly was found dead. He was in a pasture next to the doeling who died 3 weeks ago. He never shared a pasture with her. Last deworming was late spring. No goats have diarrhea and no goats have lost wieght. We live in central Pennsylvania. We are going to send him for necropsy on Monday, but does anyone have any ideas as to what we could be dealing with? I am heartbroken and scared. Our buck was kept with 2 pregnant does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The necropsy will hopefully give you answers. It could be silent pneumonia. It could be something growing in your pastures. It could be other things. Sorry you lost them.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

How strange. I'm so sorry for your losses. I think getting a necropsy done is your best bet. I hope they find the cause of death and I hope you can prevent any further deaths in your herd.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good job on the necropsy. That will most likely give you a for sure answer. The only 2 things I have personally seen kill super fast like that is silent pneumonia and over eating. No vaccine is 100% but I really hope that was not the case in your goats. It very possibly could be, as ksalvagno said something that was growing in the field. Also check to make sure neighbors are not being kind and tossing something that can harm your babies over the fence not knowing. I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh dear very sorry for your loss
Sending good luck your way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

A necropsy is best to know, could of been so many things.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Worm load? You said they hadn't been wormed since spring, what kind of worm load does your herd carry?


----------



## LauraEA (Apr 23, 2018)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Worm load? You said they hadn't been wormed since spring, what kind of worm load does your herd carry?


I double checked and they actually were dewormed more recently. It was done in August right before we sold some doelings. We always deworm everyone before selling babies. Last fecal was early spring 2018 and the worm loads were not super high, but I cant remember which worms there were. I know there were no coccidia because we didn't have to use corid just safe choice regular dewormer.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No advice, just (((((Hugs))))).


----------



## LauraEA (Apr 23, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> No advice, just (((((Hugs))))).


Thank you. Henry was my baby. He was very bonded to me. I will really miss him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any word back on your necropsy?


----------



## LauraEA (Apr 23, 2018)

I have preliminary reports. I am still waiting on the mineral reports. He had a very high coccidia count and mild to moderate numbers of other worms. He also appeared to have had pneumonia AND overeating disease. Apparently he was very good at hiding that he was sick. Upon doing research, I have found that CDT vaccinations should be given every 3 to 4 months in goats, not once a year as stated on the vaccine vile. My guess is the high worm load predisposed him to struggling to fight off the pneumonia and overeating disease.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of findings. And all of those conditions should show some symptoms! Again, I'm sorry for your losses. 

Approximately how many pounds of grain per goat would you estimate you were feeding each day before you eliminated it?


----------



## LauraEA (Apr 23, 2018)

He was fed with two pregnant does. Between all three goats maybe 4 lbs a day.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear you last 2 goats. I lost 3 goats this year. It seems to very bad year for goats.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. I did not know that about CD&T.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I've been instructed by my vet to give the first dose followed by a booster dose 3 weeks later, then once yearly. Would be interested in reading about the recommendations your research found. Would you let us know what site you found this information at LauraEA? Please. New or ground breaking research and/ or studies on goat care is something that interests me quite a lot.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

That's the first time I've ever heard to give CD&T every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I give my adults 2x a year. A month before breeding and a month before kidding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I learned about 4 years ago cocci can be high and show no signs. I just had big healthy kids croak on me so took one in for a necropsy and even the vet was surprised how much condition the kid had externally and internally and still had such a high load. He never had scours or anything. That’s why I had cocci so dang much! It doesn’t always follow the rules and makes it such a pain. 
Poor guy tough his poor body probably just couldn’t handle everything at once and it all just kept getting worse. 
I have heard so many different things about how to vaccinate. Once a year, quarterly, before times of stress, that we are actually vaccinating too much with once a year. I think it probably comes down to how big of a issue it is for each farmer and also how much at risk. What I mean by risk is if the animals are being stressed. 
I am so sorry again for your loss but at least you have something to go off of (hugs)


----------

